# I gotta get this...



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I found this today - never seen it before.

http://www.sav-on-closeouts.com/cart/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=20391


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I never seen that before either. I like it.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Check out terrys village they have tons of stuff lke that. I believe they have a complete set of stuff. I have gotten lots of holiday stuff from them with great results.

http://www.terrysvillage.com/tvweb/...et+paper&Ntk=all&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=0


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thats funny but it would prob break here..


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

hehe that's really funny.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I see it was made in China. What must those people think of us?


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

lol, that is funny. Believe someone posted on the list showing a painted skeleton toilet seat. But don't think the 2 would coordinate with each other.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'd hate to have to change the fixtures in my bathroom every holiday...I guess we could just have a "creepy Halloween Bathroom"!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah, I'd feel a bit strange pulling toilet paper out of Santa's mouth, too.


----------

